# Defy Advanced 0



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is my 2010 Giant Defy Advanced 0. I have the new Defy SL on order.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is my XTC 0. Fun bike to ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

The defy could use carbon cages for finishing touches!


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Originally I had carbon cages on the Defy. I prefer the stainless cages by Blackburn. I replaced the carbon bar and stem too. It's a M/L and still only weighs 15.9lbs with cages and pedals. 

I used to run it tubeless as well, I just don't like messing around with sealant.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Still got a carbon seatpost.


----------

